# Interesting trophy



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Aitsa, dis nou 'n kordaat vark!! Thanks Bush!!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*joke*



INGOZI said:


> Aitsa, dis nou 'n kordaat vark!! Thanks Bush!!


Please guyse let's not bring politics in to this:tongue:, nice trophy thoug. only thing is that it's empty! Craicki some people are pigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS>Good one BUSHKEY.:wink:

George


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee, die VARK kon darem net 'n ou klein tappie gehad het!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Trophy*

Bossie,
I think it is a waist of a nice trophy,although nicely done.Belinda got her Warthog a week or two back.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> I think it is a waist of a nice trophy,although nicely done.Belinda got her Warthog a week or two back.


Ja, it would have made a nice standard trophy. But the guy who the trophy belongs to has so many nice trophy pigs in his trophy room he wanted a butler. I also received our warthogs of last year, as well as Heidi's Nyala and I am going to go fetch that last Kudu later today. Tonight is trophy hanging time. Here is a photo of the two pigs. Not a great photo it was meant for something else but you get the idea.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

You tuskers looks great, seems in you area the warthogs have much bigger teeth than in the Karoo. I think this is because the rocky field in the Karoo.
I wait for 5 sholder mount and 2 lamps from ostrich feet with lampshades from porcupine quills from Buck `n Bass Taxidermy in Cape Town. I hope to get the crates on the ship sea way before I visit S.A. again.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It NEEEEEEDS a tuxedo jacket. Very interesting, but not quite my taste, I'm afraid.


----------

